# Urgent Snail Question!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Imma type this quick....

I just dropped one of my baby snails from probably 3 1/2 - 4ft off the ground... around elbow level. How bad a break can a snail survive? It's not... awful... but there are two or three hairline cracks branching from a large crack that goes from underneath (the side where the trapdoor is) around to the top middle of the shell. I believe the bottom piece of the shell is cracked off and connected near the top... sorry if that's confusing. I attached a real blurry pic. I think he should survive but I'd like to know if I should euthanize him or keep him as a special needs snail.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not a snail expert, but I heard egg shells help to harden the shells of snails. you could maybe add one in there. maybe try to find some healing meds for snail shells? 
Is the snail moving around or is it staying still?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

This site offers a pretty good explanation on what breaks and cracks should be repaired and how to repair them. Broken/Chipped Shell / Snail Problems Hope your snail is alright!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link, I've read it before...

The snail seems to have fallen off the glass (on the inside) and broke off the rest of the piece that was cracked. I just put Jim with the rest of the baby Mysteries and decided to hope he makes it. It's not a break I can fix and I was worried the shrimp would try to get his exposed parts in the tank he was in. Here's some better pics.

Still feel awful about dropping him, poor thing.


----------

